# What is all of the hate going on here??



## mugzy (Jul 11, 2019)

I left for several months to catch up on some pressing work and goals and I come back to a very hateful and divided forum here at UGBB.

This forum is different than others. There are no motives behind the scenes by the owner or staff to generate revenue by pushing supplements and sources. The members pretty much support and run the forum. The forum is here for members with common goals to support each other, share information and in some cases just to chat with brothers at the end of the day. Many of you are here 5,6,7 years and have known each other this long.

The face of this forum is becoming angry. I do not want this, POB does not want this. We will do our best to participate and fix the root causes. Please help us to change the face of this forum. If you have an issue lets post it here and work through it …. nobody will be banned I promise. Feel free to pm me if you would rather keep it confidential.

Thank you


----------



## mugzy (Jul 11, 2019)

Just a quick note if you do not like another members posts you can simply click on their profile and click "add to ignore list" and you will no longer see their posts.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 11, 2019)

Kidding obviously. I’ve personally slowed down my activity here just because you’re right, too much hate and ridiculousness.


----------



## Jin (Jul 11, 2019)

mugzy said:


> Just a quick note if you do not like another members posts you can simply click on their profile and click "add to ignore list" and you will no longer see their posts.


 This is a good feature. 

Could we get the same functionality that TID has for the “ignore” feature. 

Ex: UG you see that (ignored) person quoted in others’ posts. At TID you do not have to see any of that persons posts.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 11, 2019)

Can’t believe you deleted my post...


----------



## TODAY (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey, mugzy,

I've only been back on the boards for a few months, but it seems to me that UGBB and TID are still pretty extraordinary as far civility goes.

Is there a fair amount of feuding going on around here? Sure, but it's largely isolated and the result of a handful of members simply not getting along. This seems entirely normal to me.

The vast majority of this board remains to be remarkably helpful, compassionate and funny. Compared the the status-quo at some of the bigger boards, UGBB still feels like a breath of fresh air.

That being said, I was away for a LONG time, so the current state of the board might represent something entirely different to you and POB. All that I can do is speak to my own experiences, which have been almost entirely positive.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 11, 2019)

Jin said:


> This is a good feature.
> 
> Could we get the same functionality that TID has for the “ignore” feature.
> 
> Ex: UG you see that (ignored) person quoted in others’ posts. At TID you do not have to see any of that persons posts.



I haven't used the feature however will look into it. TID uses Xenforo which many here wouldn't like.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 11, 2019)

2012 to 2014 if I was somewhere without a phone or computer and had no access to this forum I had withdrawals


----------



## Seeker (Jul 11, 2019)

Not a fan of the ignore button. I'd prefer we actually get rid of it. I mean really? A post is written about hate and at the same time a hate button is suggested.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow
Legitimate separation anxiety


----------



## mugzy (Jul 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Not a fan of the ignore button. I'd prefer we actually get rid of it. I mean really? A post is written about hate and at the same time a hate button is suggested.



I have not seen a hate button suggested by anybody and if it was its something that certainly would not be considered.

The ignore feature is a tool used if a member just doesn't want to read another member's posts. We have a member on TID that occasionally posts political discussion and some members there do not care to read it hence the feature works well in this case. F.I.S.T is ignored by about 20% of the forum  of course you don't have to use it Seeker its just an option for those that would like to use it.​


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 11, 2019)

Pardon my opinion, but I feel that if everyone were to be mature and just not respond to the person you don't like, things will be fine.  Its fine to disagree or debate and present your perception but if you feel the need to be disparaging, then maybe you should take a breath and move on to another thread.  Being critical is even good, it just has to be done without being nasty.  I think we all can do that.  If you cant, stop the Tren.  lol


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 11, 2019)

For the most part I've only noticed isolated incidents that involve the same few people... sometimes its entertaining.... sometimes its not...  but I will say in my opinion it hasnt taken away from the helpfulness of this forum. In a perfect world we would all get along... but it's not a perfect world. It usually weeds itself out... I just hope it dosnt run people away that I enjoy hearing opinions from....


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 11, 2019)

This country is becoming increasingly polarized and angry. I don't think it's anything specific to this forum or it's users, it's everywhere.

The talking heads are spreading division and hate.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 11, 2019)

Appreciate all that the mods do to police this forum and keep it civil, but at the end of the day it's all of our responsibility to keep this place civil and deescalate, rather than escalate, counter productive and malicious posts.

It's on us to make this the place we want it to be.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Not a fan of the ignore button. I'd prefer we actually get rid of it. I mean really? A post is written about hate and at the same time a hate button is suggested.


As an active user of that feature, I disagree. Strongly. 

An ignore button is a polite way of not engaging with someone. The mute feature on Twitter works the same way. It is what I, and the majority of civilization, do in real life all the time. If you don't wish to engage with/listen to someone, you ignore/mute them. Easy. No flaming, no having to "filter out" your conversations, no time wasted. Do people get upset? Sure. Does it matter since you're ignoring them bitching about being ignored? Nope. It sure doesn't. 

The alternative would be to force people to suck it up and filter through bullshit themselves when they're browsing the board. I'll be blunt: I have zero desire in wasting time doing that and it'll lead to me spending even less time than I currently do here.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 11, 2019)

Nothing like consuming a shit load of alcohol and hitting some SI threads


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 11, 2019)

Now that I’m back, things will calm down around here. I’ve been what’s missing, just ask around.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 11, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> This country is becoming increasingly polarized and angry. I don't think it's anything specific to this forum or it's users, it's everywhere.
> 
> The talking heads are spreading division and hate.



It wasn’t like this during Obama’s years.


----------



## Trump (Jul 11, 2019)

There is one man on here who’s is allowed to purposely antagonise people without any come back what so ever. He has free rain to post what ever he wants about who he wants then starts crying that he getting picked on. He posted a thread the other day that was purposely bait for someone to tell him how they felt about it. This was so obvious and when someone did bite because said idiot had been baiting him for months the guy gets band. The person responsible is protected from the top and I honestly think he could be banned for just the advice he gives on another board. He is the ultimate ****ing troll, but like I have read on here many times he has done his time on UG and is welcome. He is your reason the boards divided and it’s not because I don’t like him at all it’s because he does what he does with free will and zero come backs on him. No names given but every single person on the forum knows who I talking about. Sorry no paragraphs just woke from travelling all night and typing while having a shit


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 11, 2019)

Trump said:


> There is one man on here who’s is allowed to purposely antagonise people without any come back what so ever. He has free rain to post what ever he wants about who he wants then starts crying that he getting picked on. He posted a thread the other day that was purposely bait for someone to tell him how they felt about it. This was so obvious and when someone did bite because said idiot had been baiting him for months the guy gets band. The person responsible is protected from the top and I honestly think he could be banned for just the advice he gives on another board. He is the ultimate ****ing troll, but like I have read on here many times he has done his time on UG and is welcome. He is your reason the boards divided and it’s not because I don’t like him at all it’s because he does what he does with free will and zero come backs on him. No names given but every single person on the forum knows who I talking about. Sorry no paragraphs just woke from travelling all night and typing while having a shit


Enjoy your time at home brother


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 11, 2019)

I go to 8chan for beef


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2019)

the ignore button here sucks..You can still see when the fukker posts and it makes u want to see what he said..A true ignore button makes it so the person no longer existed ..


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 11, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> the ignore button here sucks..You can still see when the fukker posts and it makes u want to see what he said..A true ignore button makes it so the person no longer existed ..


Agreed. I resist the temptation to actually see what they're saying though. Past experience tells me that it's never something good. I'm all in for admin to make the ignore button more like the mute on twitter - the users just completely disappear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Agreed. I resist the temptation to actually see what they're saying though. Past experience tells me that it's never something good. I'm all in for admin to make the ignore button more like the mute on twitter - the users just completely disappear.


I could never resist lol I always end up unblocking them


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2019)

religion
politics
raising kids

All should be off limits

they get ppl heated quickly and fight about non sense.  

The amount of PC we have in 2019 is a much different time then 2014/15/16/etc and things have changed.  Some provoke and some and keep calm, but something needs to be done so ppl chill da fuk out


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 11, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> religion
> politics
> raising kids
> 
> All should be off limits



I respectfully disagree. 

In my opinion, people are losing the ability to deal with opinions that differ from their own in a level headed manner. The more sheltered we become, the more alarming a different opinion is going to appear and the more belligerent someone is going to become trying to silence it. We need to learn to handle conflict in order to grow as people. Avoiding conflict in favor of comfort will stunt development.



Bro Bundy said:


> the ignore button here sucks..You can still see when the fukker posts and it makes u want to see what he said..A true ignore button makes it so the person no longer existed ..



I wish the ignore button worked for quoted text too. :/


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 11, 2019)

Just up your doses and all this shit will go away.

I wouldn’t be so hate filled if my wife didn’t look like Wade Boggs.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 11, 2019)

I woke up to *not knowing what happened*. That's because my new rule I made and began following:

*Be online for a max total of 4-5 hours per day. Taper down, eventually spending only 2 hours total being online, per 24 hours.*

I read false claims and lies. To clarify:

*I did not "bait" anyone. I did not plan anything.*

I remain nice/never insult *after any member insults/makes libel/mocks/defames/disparages/disdains me*.

Whoever has _ever_ told me to "not worry what a post says" *must act the same way*.

If I can refrain from insults and hatefulness, anyone can.
--------------------------------------
To Trump:
*I'll leave so you can comtinue to be with your friends and enjoy the board.* I stand by my claim that "I care about members here". Concerning "bait" and "plans"-they do NOT exist. I hate anyone would ever think that, especially considering it's an *insult to my intelligence to claim that, if I were to make a "plan", I would have an obvious, easily seen strategy.* That would mean I'm an idiot, and although I act as one for comic relief here, I am intelligent.

"Picked on" is false. Example: I'm told to share pics. When I'll get the same replies *you and others get*, I will. *Even ONE tiny flaw in my physique will be attacked mercilessly*-you KNOW that's the truth, and purposefully denying the truth if you disagree.

I don't give advice on other boards. I haven't used another forum in years. *I'm not a troll.* I don't let posts emotionally affect me. There's a difference.
-----------------------------------
Lastly, most of the current members want UG to be a "barber shop" they hang out in. Younger, potential new members, do NOT. Sadly, written below is the truth-I hate it, think it's unfair, but it's the reality:

*No one wants to stay on a board that only has a 38+ year-old demographic, no members dedicating their whole life to BBing/PLing, no members willing to risk their health, and only 1 member (2 if I wasn't leaving) that is obsessed with science, data, and emerging studies.*

UG is my home away from home, and I pray, in my absence, members think about the youth and try to keep my home alive. I've told countless, younger people about the board. Please don't let UG die. With full sincerity, I wish you all a great day and night!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 11, 2019)

As the world turns....


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 11, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> The amount of PC we have in 2019 is a much different time then 2014/15/16/etc and things have changed.  Some provoke and some and keep calm, but something needs to be done so ppl chill da fuk out



I said the same and got attacked. It WAS different and awesome. Yet, members after 2016 try to act like they can say it wasn't different. They weren't even around.



Iron1 said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> In my opinion, people are losing the ability to deal with opinions that differ from their own in a level headed manner. The more sheltered we become, the more alarming a different opinion is going to appear and the more belligerent someone is going to become trying to silence it. We need to learn to handle conflict in order to grow as people. Avoiding conflict in favor of comfort will stunt development.



2012-2016, members didn't need comfort or their feelings protected.

It's sad and I've made threads on that, how sensitive people are now, etc; I don't want to beat a dead horse.

Of course, I won't be saying anything at all with being off of UG now LOL


----------



## Yaya (Jul 11, 2019)

I noticed an increased level of aggression once Times Roman stepped away from his staffing position


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Yaya said:


> I noticed an increased level of aggression once Times Roman stepped away from his staffing position


he never answers my pms


----------



## Trump (Jul 11, 2019)

Below is copy and paste of a comment on hulksmash thread he made other day. It’s in plain English he writes threads to bait people. When he doesn’t get the attention he was wanting he writes another. I not making anything up I also have nothing against him at all. I have tried personally to explain to him what’s wrong through inbox and openly on here. He has no interest in changing as it is all a plan for his own amusement. So to ban someone for rising to what was obvious bait is a little one sided to say the least. This is my final word on the matter I no interest in spending another minute on the subject.



I was bored, so I made this thread to test something.

This thread failed to entertain me.

Now I'll go with my other plan.




hulksmash said:


> I woke up to *not knowing what happened*. That's because my new rule I made and began following:
> 
> *Be online for a max total of 4-5 hours per day. Taper down, eventually spending only 2 hours total being online, per 24 hours.*
> 
> ...


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 11, 2019)

Trump said:


> Below is copy and paste of a comment on hulksmash thread he made other day. It’s in plain English he writes threads to bait people. When he doesn’t get the attention he was wanting he writes another. I not making anything up I also have nothing against him at all. I have tried personally to explain to him what’s wrong through inbox and openly on here. He has no interest in changing as it is all a plan for his own amusement. So to ban someone for rising to what was obvious bait is a little one sided to say the least. This is my final word on the matter I no interest in spending another minute on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Test"=give my unpopular opinion on leg size to create a meaningful discussion on whether or not people are pushed too hard to have "big" legs.

If legs are deemed too "small", you'll be ridiculed, even though what "looks good" is subjective. I also stated my unpopular opinion about women who do AAS to show how subjective "attractive" is.

That test failed. There was no discussion on leg size and the subjectiveness of "big" and attractiveness.

Other plan=just get off my phone, since the internet failed to provide any form of entertainment in any sites I visit.

*Stop trying to defame me.*

Thank you for pasting, so I could defend myself, plus clarify any false assumptions.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 11, 2019)

Hulksmash is a man of his word. If he says he is leaving, I believe him and respect his commitment to doing so.

We'll not let the UG die, Hulk.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 11, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Hulksmash is a man of his word. If he says he is leaving, I believe him and respect his commitment to doing so.
> 
> We'll not let the UG die, Hulk.


But he’s still here....


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> But he’s still here....



we are trying to keep ppl with this thread....keep peace


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 11, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> we are trying to keep ppl with this thread....keep peace


Well aware.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 11, 2019)

Seems very odd having this conversation and bundy is not involved 

Nobody has to leave. This forum is here for everybody and its as a simple as working out differences. There is a lot of testosterone around here we must remember. The group is much smaller than I had anticipated and all involved should do their best resolve differences.


----------



## Trump (Jul 11, 2019)

The group is smaller because others have left, I only came back because I was informed about this thread through email and wanted to have my say. 



mugzy said:


> Seems very odd having this conversation and bundy is not involved
> 
> Nobody has to leave. This forum is here for everybody and its as a simple as working out differences. There is a lot of testosterone around here we must remember. The group is much smaller than I had anticipated and all involved should do their best resolve differences.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 11, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> the ignore button here sucks..You can still see when the fukker posts and it makes u want to see what he said..A true ignore button makes it so the person no longer existed ..




Lol wouldn't know. Never used it, never will. I'm here to see every dame thread, every post by every member. Lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2019)

mugzy said:


> Seems very odd having this conversation and bundy is not involved
> 
> Nobody has to leave. This forum is here for everybody and its as a simple as working out differences. There is a lot of testosterone around here we must remember. The group is much smaller than I had anticipated and all involved should do their best resolve differences.


im 40 years old and living a clean life mugzy . I’m a normal human.. Your still thinking it’s 2015 ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2019)

I learned there’s no point in getting angry at people I can’t grab a hold of anyway ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Old age , good weed , and sparring has calmed me down


----------



## automatondan (Jul 11, 2019)

I will say I love this place, I just don't like seeing people being nasty and trying to destroy others. Have things changed around here, for sure. We have lost a lot of solid members over the years, sadly. I don't feel I have time to properly explain why I think that has happened, but I'd like to see that trend stop and even create an environment/board where past members want to be again. I'm going to try to do my part and I will do my best to make sure people are treated with respect and decency.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2019)

I’m a asset to the board


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 11, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Hulksmash is a man of his word. If he says he is leaving, I believe him and respect his commitment to doing so.
> 
> We'll not let the UG die, Hulk.



Wait, I can join the game:

"Oh, this is bait! Your plan is to make me leave by using my reputation-if I stay, I'll be a liar!"

I'm leaving as soon as I no longer have to defend myself against false claims/outright lies. 

Tonight seems like the time I'll be able to leave.

Then everyone can return to the same, repeated subjects: 

TRT, donating blood, high BP, getting bad sides from AAS, Anavar dosing, your next cycle, what ester to use, being "wild" and doing 700mg/week, Deca or Mast questions, and PCT.

Hopefully everyone I direct to UG will stay.a


----------



## Seeker (Jul 11, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m a asset to the board



I've said before I'll say it again. I have never seen you give bad advice here.  lol Mugzy was busting your Bundy balls


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 12, 2019)

This place is now gayer then the all male human centipede nights that FD hosts at Applebee’s. 

Take a step back and realize it’s just the internet. Half of this place would have never survived when GK and the old cast of characters were around. 

To many dudes getting their panties up in a bunch about shit that’s not even a big deal. 

and my wife looks like a white Darryl Strawberry.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 12, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This place is now gayer then the all male human centipede nights that FD hosts at Applebee’s.
> 
> Take a step back and realize it’s just the internet. Half of this place would have never survived when GK and the old cast of characters were around.
> 
> ...



I almost got into a fight with the straw man and his body guard


----------



## Seeker (Jul 12, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This place is now gayer then the all male human centipede nights that FD hosts at Applebee’s.
> 
> Take a step back and realize it’s just the internet. Half of this place would have never survived when GK and the old cast of characters were around.
> 
> ...



and GK would mail my ex wife free supps. lolol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 12, 2019)

Seeker said:


> and GK would mail my ex wife free supps. lolol



GK was an asset


----------



## Seeker (Jul 12, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> GK was an asset



his wife's ass was an asset


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 12, 2019)

Gk once claimed he loved me.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 12, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Gk once claimed he loved me.....



Hes only human


----------



## RISE (Jul 12, 2019)

I havent been on frequently these last few months, but i havent seen too much hate.  I will say its crazy to see Hurt banned and hearing he was some kind of "shill" is mind blowing.  

After figuing out who this thread was about i will say, hulk, i remember you as a poster when i first joined and from what I remember your persona you portray on here is like night and day from what I remember.  Youre posts and threads have seemed very egotistical/know it all/ troll like.  Same with the consistancy of which you post.  Dont take this as a personal attack, its just an observation, which i may be wrong.  You may have been like this all along and my memory has failed me.  

Not sure where i was going with this...but just wanted to give my perception since i dont have a dog in the fight.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 12, 2019)

RISE said:


> I havent been on frequently these last few months, but i havent seen too much hate.  I will say its crazy to see Hurt banned and hearing he was some kind of "shill" is mind blowing.
> 
> After figuing out who this thread was about i will say, hulk, i remember you as a poster when i first joined and from what I remember your persona you portray on here is like night and day from what I remember.  Youre posts and threads have seemed very egotistical/know it all/ troll like.  Same with the consistancy of which you post.  Dont take this as a personal attack, its just an observation, which i may be wrong.  You may have been like this all along and my memory has failed me.
> 
> Not sure where i was going with this...but just wanted to give my perception since i dont have a dog in the fight.



Never would see this as a "personal attack".

I haven't put any effort into remembering how I was, so you could be 100% correct.

My last 2 threads were made to be positive, helpful, and encouraging threads. 

*That's the new direction I chose: only encouraging, brotherly threads will be created by me.*

Now that no longer matters. I won't be here.


----------



## simplesteve (Jul 12, 2019)

I still consider myself new, But I enjoy the board, I really don't engage often because I keep a really busy schedule and often just lurk during a lunch break or on my phone on the couch. Even If I don't like a general "attitude" or persona a person gives off, I still get what I come here for... Information about bodybuilding. 

I enjoy all the differences in ideas, theory's, and the TLTR studies that people break down. 

Anyways, it's the only forum I have managed to "stick with" and find people who I can actually respect with their opinions. The other forums such as Reddit or any other that have way to many active members are just filled with trash and garbage. and I'm grateful I've found this place.


----------



## Mythos (Jul 12, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> I still consider myself new, But I enjoy the board, I really don't engage often because I keep a really busy schedule and often just lurk during a lunch break or on my phone on the couch. Even If I don't like a general "attitude" or persona a person gives off, I still get what I come here for... Information about bodybuilding.
> 
> I enjoy all the differences in ideas, theory's, and the TLTR studies that people break down.
> 
> Anyways, it's the only forum I have managed to "stick with" and find people who I can actually respect with their opinions. The other forums such as Reddit or any other that have way to many active members are just filled with trash and garbage. and I'm grateful I've found this place.



This is a good point.. Even at its worst the UG is still a hell of a lot better than most other boards. You get the sense that there are actual people here rather than dozens of fukt up mutant trolls and serial liars.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 12, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Now that no longer matters. I won't be here.


So hulk, if you look at all my posts, I think you’ll find that not once have I been negative towards you. I’ve defended you. 

But god damn bro, if you’re gonna leave why announce it a million times?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 12, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I woke up to *not knowing what happened*. That's because my new rule I made and began following:
> 
> *Be online for a max total of 4-5 hours per day. Taper down, eventually spending only 2 hours total being online, per 24 hours.*
> 
> ...




This is one of the root causes right here. IMHO



I left for months because of the crying BS and the members who lashed out about it.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 12, 2019)

I would really like to see hurt returned. He gets called ostentatious and returns with true garbage and gets banned? I love pob but i dont agree with this. Yeh he had some plug for supps, whatever doesnt hurt me none if someones offereng a discount on creatine i would like to see him back. Dudes a beast and helps the board more then hurts.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 12, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> I would really like to see hurt returned. He gets called ostentatious and returns with true garbage and gets banned? I love pob but i dont agree with this. Yeh he had some plug for supps, whatever doesnt hurt me none if someones offereng a discount on creatine i would like to see him back. Dudes a beast and helps the board more then hurts.



I didn't mean to say hurt so many times in a paragraph about hurt. #BringHurtBack2019


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 12, 2019)

An ignore button? Seriously what is this middle school? I’ve been here for years and there’s a few peoples posts I don’t care for so I just skip over them when I see their name. Grow up a little. It’s a free board and that type of shit is what will ruin it. U don’t have to agree with everyone and everything that is posted. Simply take a deep breath and move on.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 12, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> I would really like to see hurt returned. He gets called ostentatious and returns with true garbage and gets banned? I love pob but i dont agree with this. Yeh he had some plug for supps, whatever doesnt hurt me none if someones offereng a discount on creatine i would like to see him back. Dudes a beast and helps the board more then hurts.



If Im Hurt, Im never coming back....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 12, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> If Im Hurt, Im never coming back....



I wouldn't think he'd come back but its worth a try.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 12, 2019)

My butt hurts


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 12, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> My butt hurts


I’ve been back for only two hours. Sorry I forgot to take it slow at first.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 12, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> *No one wants to stay on a board that only has a 38+ year-old demographic, no members dedicating their whole life to BBing/PLing, no members willing to risk their health, and only 1 member (2 if I wasn't leaving) that is obsessed with science, data, and emerging studies.*



I’ll bite and spread hate on a thread about hate.

The elitism here is to much for me to ignore. I’m going to take my ban time and use it to enroll in one of those fancy “science” schools.


----------



## RISE (Jul 12, 2019)

This thread is perfect for the flame section...just saying.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ffs, I’m out a few months and come back to this shit? 
The fk are ppl crying about? Jesus tiddy fking Christ, does no one have any type of callous? Thicken the skin and laugh. 
.. and what? Hurt was banned?! Wow. That dude has been a straight up homie .. anyways, back to the books. Ffs 

Also, What time does FDs glory hole open again? Asking for a friend.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 12, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This place is now gayer then the all male human centipede nights that FD hosts at Applebee’s.
> 
> Take a step back and realize it’s just the internet. Half of this place would have never survived when GK and the old cast of characters were around.
> 
> ...


I miss GK


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 12, 2019)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Ffs, I’m out a few months and come back to this shit?
> The fk are ppl crying about? Jesus tiddy fking Christ, does no one have any type of callous? Thicken the skin and laugh.
> .. and what? Hurt was banned?! Wow. That dude has been a straight up homie .. anyways, back to the books. Ffs
> 
> Also, What time does FDs glory hole open again? Asking for a friend.


Does it ever close?


----------



## The Tater (Jul 12, 2019)

I just try to ignore some of the shit I don't agree with and move along. Winston Churchill said it best, "You will never reach your destination if you stop and throw stones at every dog that barks."

I ain't got time for that shit. Peace to you all and I appreciate the contributions that you all make to the board.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 12, 2019)

I believe there has been hate and drama here going all the way back to when Zeek was admin ... its human nature to disagree also change will happen both good and bad ... good members will come and go ... with that said I believe UG is past its prime for the most part ... I miss members like cashout and Vett ... I did not even know hurt was gone ... that's a real loss ... the other person whose announced their exit not so much ...


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2019)

I can't say that I've noticed a difference.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 12, 2019)

everyone have some stiff drinks over the weekend, get some ass and hopefully we can get back on track.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 12, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I just try to ignore some of the shit I don't agree with and move along. Winston Churchill said it best, "You will never reach your destination if you stop and throw stones at every dog that barks."
> 
> I ain't got time for that shit. Peace to you all and I appreciate the contributions that you all make to the board.



^^This - I ain't got time to feud with someone online. There's tons of quality information here, resources, and knowledge of the hive mind. Everyone needs to just chill out.


----------



## Trump (Jul 12, 2019)

I will follow this advice to the letter



gymrat827 said:


> everyone have some stiff drinks over the weekend, get some ass and hopefully we can get back on track.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 12, 2019)

yes, everyone blow off some stem please.

We all have been good friends for 1/3/5/7 yrs + here


----------



## ccpro (Jul 12, 2019)

Some of you go have a drink, a toke, get some "p", or smash something.  I simply don't continue to read a thread when I feel it's really got dumbed down...not this thread!!!  Anyway, I enjoy being a member here and wish it continued success!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jul 12, 2019)

Just imagine how many more threads like this will come when we start advertising for members on mainstream social media lol


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 13, 2019)

View attachment 8089


Just because you can doesn't always mean you should.....


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 13, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I’ll bite and spread hate on a thread about hate.
> 
> The elitism here is to much for me to ignore. I’m going to take my ban time and use it to enroll in one of those fancy “science” schools.



I took a little break myself so I don’t know what all is going on and just found out about Hurt.

 I do agree, there is a lot of elitism and entitlement here but I still love this place. Some of these guys are so elite and smart, yet they can’t offer any good advice or information. Instead most of the time it’s just nothing more than talking shit.  I just assume they’re actually a 16-year-old kid I’m talking to at that point and just keep doing my thing LOL 


 At the end of the day it’s really a bunch of immature shit for either side.

You shouldn’t be antagonistic  to other members  for your own childish entertainment and on the other hand you should be mature enough to not care about others opinions so much and let it go.

Why should anyone care about what someone says  about you when you can’t even look them in the eye to see how brave and smart they really are without Google assistance.


----------



## widehips71 (Jul 13, 2019)

People suck


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 13, 2019)

widehips71 said:


> People suck


Well...the good ones do


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Jul 16, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Does it ever close?



Ahh... yeah I;l pass that info on :32 (17):


----------



## Jdidtht (Oct 5, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Just up your doses and all this shit will go away.
> 
> I wouldn’t be so hate filled if my wife didn’t look like Wade Boggs.


LOL!!


----------



## andy (Oct 5, 2019)

was away couple month's now, what happened here ?


----------



## Jdidtht (Oct 5, 2019)

Honestly never really been around much, but outside looking in, it would appear everyone has their strong opinions, as they should, some dudes have a diff sense of humor, or are arrogant, or assholes, some dudes more beta, the trick is to have something in common that's a greater good, or a common goal. Seems like this  page has kinda lost its way. There's always  gonna be a someone bigger. Always. Doesn't matter. There's no reason to be a raging cocksucker to someone just for the sake of being one, or because they are bored. It's alright to **** around and talk some shit **** with dudes here and there, gotta have thick skin in life or it's really gonna whoop your ass. And maybe some dudes don't, maybe life is kicking there ass and this place is all they have so they come here and flex, or maybe they just are old school as ****, and that's what they know... Deal with it... that is, unless it's a straight problem for the pages future growth and stability... Then a warning should be handed out, and if no bueno, Bann. But this is the internet, there's an entire ****ing world that's real to interact with, real faces and names.. this is supposed to be like an informative helpful place, and at times like getaway of sorts for people with like minded interests and similar types of goals physically.. I've learned in larger groups in order for guys to get along, sometimes there does have to be a cull. You have to weed out the cancer, or it spreads eventually killing the host. It will spread across the entire board and eventually everyone will turn on each other and implode slowly. There should be an ignore button that makes people go away completely, but there should also be thick skin on our end, to have the self control to scroll past that guys post that rubs us wrong for whatever reason. Just because you have a shitty thought or see a spot to roast a dude daily, doesn't mean you actually have to. Have alittle Self control. There will always be clashing personalities, learn to deal with it. But you also gotta find the cancer, and cut it, including any new dudes coming in, just looking for a source or are whining constantly about this guy or that post or comment, may have to  spend a second, read that trash, gauge if he's being a pussy or something legit, and hand out a warning, explain the goals of the page, and explain, stop being a pussy, or you'll be banned, or if legit,, go the.postnor comment, to stop being a ****, or be banned. It's simple. Ruling with an iron fist is necessary online, there's far too many bored ****tards trolling around, if that's the case, then they gotta be smashed quickly... I haven't been around very much at all, but can openly see there's a few problems with personalities and lack of being on the same page with how to deal with the problems from new guys, and old school guys, gotta learn to at least deal being in the same place with other people. I remind myself posting sometimes to Try to act like your all in  person, face to face, and if you wouldn't say the shit to dudes face, then probably not great to type it out, and I know every dude here is like, " oh, for sure bro, I'd say that to his face all day bro, 100% bro!" To you, just Stfu, and control yourself alittle bit, maybe just use your brain alittle more, and everything will be alright.  I vote to delete this thread and start fresh, make a new sticky to new guys, telling them to man up have thick skin let them know this is a group of alpha's and they gotta be a man or they can leave or be banned, and  tell old school dudes to remember they aren't always talking to another old school dude, and to just think before they destroy the 3rd dude of the day with tiny leg or back or whatever the **** it is. Run this bitch like it was intended, and more dudes than not will appreciate this place alot more and you'll see a more positive type of group


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2019)

Jdidtht said:


> Honestly never really been around much, but outside looking in, it would appear everyone has their strong opinions, as they should, some dudes have a diff sense of humor, or are arrogant, or assholes, some dudes more beta, the trick is to have something in common that's a greater good, or a common goal. Seems like this  page has kinda lost its way. There's always  gonna be a someone bigger. Always. Doesn't matter. There's no reason to be a raging cocksucker to someone just for the sake of being one, or because they are bored. It's alright to **** around and talk some shit **** with dudes here and there, gotta have thick skin in life or it's really gonna whoop your ass. And maybe some dudes don't, maybe life is kicking there ass and this place is all they have so they come here and flex, or maybe they just are old school as ****, and that's what they know... Deal with it... that is, unless it's a straight problem for the pages future growth and stability... Then a warning should be handed out, and if no bueno, Bann. But this is the internet, there's an entire ****ing world that's real to interact with, real faces and names.. this is supposed to be like an informative helpful place, and at times like getaway of sorts for people with like minded interests and similar types of goals physically.. I've learned in larger groups in order for guys to get along, sometimes there does have to be a cull. You have to weed out the cancer, or it spreads eventually killing the host. It will spread across the entire board and eventually everyone will turn on each other and implode slowly. There should be an ignore button that makes people go away completely, but there should also be thick skin on our end, to have the self control to scroll past that guys post that rubs us wrong for whatever reason. Just because you have a shitty thought or see a spot to roast a dude daily, doesn't mean you actually have to. Have alittle Self control. There will always be clashing personalities, learn to deal with it. But you also gotta find the cancer, and cut it, including any new dudes coming in, just looking for a source or are whining constantly about this guy or that post or comment, may have to  spend a second, read that trash, gauge if he's being a pussy or something legit, and hand out a warning, explain the goals of the page, and explain, stop being a pussy, or you'll be banned, or if legit,, go the.postnor comment, to stop being a ****, or be banned. It's simple. Ruling with an iron fist is necessary online, there's far too many bored ****tards trolling around, if that's the case, then they gotta be smashed quickly... I haven't been around very much at all, but can openly see there's a few problems with personalities and lack of being on the same page with how to deal with the problems from new guys, and old school guys, gotta learn to at least deal being in the same place with other people. I remind myself posting sometimes to Try to act like your all in  person, face to face, and if you wouldn't say the shit to dudes face, then probably not great to type it out, and I know every dude here is like, " oh, for sure bro, I'd say that to his face all day bro, 100% bro!" To you, just Stfu, and control yourself alittle bit, maybe just use your brain alittle more, and everything will be alright.  I vote to delete this thread and start fresh, make a new sticky to new guys, telling them to man up have thick skin let them know this is a group of alpha's and they gotta be a man or they can leave or be banned, and  tell old school dudes to remember they aren't always talking to another old school dude, and to just think before they destroy the 3rd dude of the day with tiny leg or back or whatever the **** it is. Run this bitch like it was intended, and more dudes than not will appreciate this place alot more and you'll see a more positive type of group



Interesting 2nd post.


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2019)

From the outside in did you not see how we prefer long posts laid out in paragraphs. Reading that hurt my head



Jdidtht said:


> Honestly never really been around much, but outside looking in, it would appear everyone has their strong opinions, as they should, some dudes have a diff sense of humor, or are arrogant, or assholes, some dudes more beta, the trick is to have something in common that's a greater good, or a common goal. Seems like this  page has kinda lost its way. There's always  gonna be a someone bigger. Always. Doesn't matter. There's no reason to be a raging cocksucker to someone just for the sake of being one, or because they are bored. It's alright to **** around and talk some shit **** with dudes here and there, gotta have thick skin in life or it's really gonna whoop your ass. And maybe some dudes don't, maybe life is kicking there ass and this place is all they have so they come here and flex, or maybe they just are old school as ****, and that's what they know... Deal with it... that is, unless it's a straight problem for the pages future growth and stability... Then a warning should be handed out, and if no bueno, Bann. But this is the internet, there's an entire ****ing world that's real to interact with, real faces and names.. this is supposed to be like an informative helpful place, and at times like getaway of sorts for people with like minded interests and similar types of goals physically.. I've learned in larger groups in order for guys to get along, sometimes there does have to be a cull. You have to weed out the cancer, or it spreads eventually killing the host. It will spread across the entire board and eventually everyone will turn on each other and implode slowly. There should be an ignore button that makes people go away completely, but there should also be thick skin on our end, to have the self control to scroll past that guys post that rubs us wrong for whatever reason. Just because you have a shitty thought or see a spot to roast a dude daily, doesn't mean you actually have to. Have alittle Self control. There will always be clashing personalities, learn to deal with it. But you also gotta find the cancer, and cut it, including any new dudes coming in, just looking for a source or are whining constantly about this guy or that post or comment, may have to  spend a second, read that trash, gauge if he's being a pussy or something legit, and hand out a warning, explain the goals of the page, and explain, stop being a pussy, or you'll be banned, or if legit,, go the.postnor comment, to stop being a ****, or be banned. It's simple. Ruling with an iron fist is necessary online, there's far too many bored ****tards trolling around, if that's the case, then they gotta be smashed quickly... I haven't been around very much at all, but can openly see there's a few problems with personalities and lack of being on the same page with how to deal with the problems from new guys, and old school guys, gotta learn to at least deal being in the same place with other people. I remind myself posting sometimes to Try to act like your all in  person, face to face, and if you wouldn't say the shit to dudes face, then probably not great to type it out, and I know every dude here is like, " oh, for sure bro, I'd say that to his face all day bro, 100% bro!" To you, just Stfu, and control yourself alittle bit, maybe just use your brain alittle more, and everything will be alright.  I vote to delete this thread and start fresh, make a new sticky to new guys, telling them to man up have thick skin let them know this is a group of alpha's and they gotta be a man or they can leave or be banned, and  tell old school dudes to remember they aren't always talking to another old school dude, and to just think before they destroy the 3rd dude of the day with tiny leg or back or whatever the **** it is. Run this bitch like it was intended, and more dudes than not will appreciate this place alot more and you'll see a more positive type of group


----------



## CJ (Oct 5, 2019)

I refuse to read that mess


----------



## DNW (Oct 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I refuse to read that mess



You're not missing anything


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 5, 2019)

I can’t cross my eyes hard enough to read that shit


----------



## Raider (Oct 5, 2019)

I got through 10 lines.


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2019)

I think he had just got through 10 lines when he started typing that



Raider said:


> I got through 10 lines.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 5, 2019)

edited:  replied out of context....


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 10, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> GK was an asset



Yes he was. And Joliver too.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 11, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> Yes he was. And Joliver too.



Glad I missed out on whatever BS happened.  I still see you, bundy, yaya, ccpro, bgh, nblesavage, seeker, snake, and a couple of others around but man there’s a lot of new bro’s on here.  I miss pillar and big worm lol.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 21, 2019)

Lol.
Well glad we’re all back in time for thanks giving!!  One happy family!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> This country is becoming increasingly polarized and angry. I don't think it's anything specific to this forum or it's users, it's everywhere.
> 
> The talking heads are spreading division and hate.



One of these days Ron....BOOM. Right in the kisser.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Joliver said:


> One of these days Ron....BOOM. Right in the kisser.




Bring it on!

It's good to see you're still around, buddy... for now


----------



## DF (Oct 21, 2019)

I hate that Jol guy!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 22, 2019)

heavydeads83 said:


> Glad I missed out on whatever BS happened.  I still see you, bundy, yaya, ccpro, bgh, nblesavage, seeker, snake, and a couple of others around but man there’s a lot of new bro’s on here.  I miss pillar and big worm lol.



I remember you bud it’s been a while


----------



## geogroup (Nov 25, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> GK was an asset



His boy biggerben69 was as well....


----------



## mugzy (Feb 2, 2020)

I cleaned this mess up once before. Fair warning I do not want this to ever happen again. There is a major campaign to drive new members to join our forum. Many of these members will become great participants of UGBB. Each of our elite members were once new at one time, please show some respect to new members with new questions. They must learn just as each of you did. 

I had to temporality ban some elite members to cleanup the mess and I hate banning anybody ever. I will do it again if I have to however please do not put me in that position as I want each and every one of you here as you are all part of this unique community. UG is yours please treat is as such.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 2, 2020)

I believe I was an unknowing participant in this area ... I was was reminded by someone I respect that us old timers need to error on the side of welcoming new member regardless how people may be on their first few posts ... instead of laying them out ... provide feedback for what they should be doing in a non-hostile way .. message received and understood ...


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 2, 2020)

Who is responsible?


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 2, 2020)

Enforcer said:


> Who is responsible?



What's with this BLUe!


----------



## CJ (Feb 2, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> What's with this BLUe!



Oh shit, he called in the Wolf!!!


----------



## mugzy (Feb 2, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I believe I was an unknowing participant in this area ... I was was reminded by someone I respect that us old timers need to error on the side of welcoming new member regardless how people may be on their first few posts ... instead of laying them out ... provide feedback for what they should be doing in a non-hostile way .. message received and understood ...



Thank you transcend2007. You are correct you made the list :32 (19):

A lots of times new members are not only green at training, diet and anabolics they are also new to using a forum. They must learn how to communicate, ask questions the right way, learn the hierarchy and who is who as well as our forum culture. It’s a lot to take in.

Thanks for your support transcend2007!


----------



## mugzy (Feb 2, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> What's with this BLUe!



He is the the bad mod. Loves to hate and ban, we keep him out of here most of the time.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 2, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> What's with this BLUe!



Dont **** with that guy.....


----------



## Jdidtht (May 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I refuse to read that mess


Don't then. I


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 15, 2020)

i just think people are going a little crazy right now so im not taking anything personal. everyone has their moments i just hope not that this post is here people read it and try to conform back to how things were ment to be...ug family...
   If i have offended anyone it was not my intent and i hope i didnt upset anyone with anything i posted.thanks for being so on top of things here so we can stay top notch mugz and team


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 16, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> i just think people are going a little crazy right now so im not taking anything personal. everyone has their moments i just hope not that this post is here people read it and try to conform back to how things were ment to be...ug family...
> If i have offended anyone it was not my intent and i hope i didnt upset anyone with anything i posted.thanks for being so on top of things here so we can stay top notch mugz and team



This is an old thread. The greenie just replied to it cause he is a newb. All is good in the hood.:32 (17):


----------

